# Literature in English – (M.A.)



## dessiato (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm often a bit bored with not much to do. I was thinking of doing some sort of additional study around a hobby area. Then I found this: http://www.mastersportal.eu/students/browse/programme/3311/literature-in-english.html

I don't want it for work or anything, just for the sake of learning.

Anyone know anything about it? It's free! So the price is right.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

It's only free if you're an EU citizen. I'd check it out thoroughly in case there are any residency requirements as part of that stipulation. And the online course might not be free.

Looks interesting.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 21, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It's only free if you're an EU citizen. I'd check it out thoroughly in case there are any residency requirements as part of that stipulation. And the online course might not be free.
> 
> Looks interesting.


Thanks, I'll check the requirements, it looks a good opportunity to do something to pass the time and learn something.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

The Irish literature course at the same uni was pretty interesting too.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 21, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The Irish literature course at the same uni was pretty interesting too.


Did you do the course? If so, how did it go? Was it a positive experience?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 23, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Did you do the course? If so, how did it go? Was it a positive experience?


I just liked the look of it from the link you gave, I've not done it.


----------

